# Lido 3 - what settings do others use for French press



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I recently bought a Lido 3 and I've been trying it out with my old 3-cup French press. At the moment, I have it set at one full turn plus four lines (20 from zero). This gives me an approximate match with some photos of grinds for French press that I have found by googling. The taste is OK, but I was wondering where other Lido 3-users have been setting theirs for French press.

Matt


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought you would go coarser? Not a presser myself, but that's what it says on OE page:



> For French press brewing we generally use a setting of 2 turns from 0 as a central point from which to dial in each direction.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

PPapa said:


> I thought you would go coarser? Not a presser myself, but that's what it says on OE page:
> 
> [/font][/color]


Different grinder, but for the record I brew French press at 0.26 of a turn with the Lido1 & a small pot, up to 0.75/0.88 for a big pot.

For any grinder I'd be looking at fine/medium drip for press.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Ah, my bad! I forgot there's something else than Lido 2/3, lol! I usually use this thread on Reddit as a reference point while dialling in.

I always supposed that Lido 2 and Lido 3 share the same adjustment thread as it was just different materials rather than a real upgrade/downgrade.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Depends on when the lido 2 was being referenced as used to have a different more aggressive burr set than the lido 3 when the 3 came out, think it was sometime this summer that the burrs were standardised between 3, 2 and E.

For me, 1 and a half turns for french press adjusting in from there if doing a sub 5 minute press and tend to go a lot finer following an @MWJB suggestion for a longer steep.

Hope of help

John


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I'm also a massive fan of the MWJB long steep with a fine grind. It makes the grinding easier as you don't have to faff changing grind settings (I just grind at about the same as I do for v60.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If a long steep then tend to use same as V60 or CCD long steep too, which is around 7 marks out from touching.

John


----------

